# Revert upgrade from 11.1 to 11.2?



## mefizto (Sep 8, 2018)

Greetings all,

after upgrade to 11.2, I have been experiencing several issues not present in 11.1, _i.e._, randomly losing mouse and/or keyboard, Firefox crashing, system freezing, requiring power button to shutdown, _etc_.  Consequently, I would like to revert back to 11.1.  Is it possible?

If not, and I have to reinstall, what do I need to back-up to restore my _entire _settings and configuration, _i.e._, data-sets layout and their properties, options set for ports compiling, _etc_?
Kindest regards,
M


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2018)

```
rollback  Uninstall the most recently installed updates.
```
freebsd-update(8)


----------

